# Auditor credentials



## LLovett (Feb 2, 2009)

On the back of the Feb Coding Edge is an add for AHCAE, is anyone familiar with them? We have been waiting for the PCA to put the online learning course back out but it doesn't look like that is going to happen anytime soon. 

This course from the AHCAE seems expensive so I guess I just wanted to know if anyone holds these credentials or just went thru the training course and if you feel it has been helpful to your work. Any input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Laura, CPC


----------



## ncgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the same question. I'm planning to do the doctors management auditor certification as suggested by other memebers in the forum. But what is this one ? Which one do you suggest me to do ? 

Please share your views. 

Thanks,


----------



## msbrowning (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw an ad for AHCAE a while back and when I researched it, the price was a little over the top, somewhere in the $2000 or $3000 range. I just signed up to take the course through Doctor's Management in May when they come to Atlanta and the good thing is I was able to pay half of the $795.00 up front and the other half by the May. The price is a little higher than it was last year ($687.00) but it still beats what AHCAE is charging and I think that it is going to be worth it. I have heard nothing but great things from people who took the course through Doctor's Management.


----------



## em2177 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am also signing up for the Doctors Management Auditors course. It will be offered in March in California.


----------



## Icode4U (Feb 12, 2009)

*Doctors Management*

I recently attended the Doctor's Management Auditing course in San Antonio.  Loved it!  It is my observation based on my experience, that you MUST have a strong knowledge in E/M, and a strong familiuarity in the basics of auditing E/M codes with the 1995 and 1997 guidelines.  The instructor that presented, Shannon Smith, is very, very knowledgable and encourages interaction and questions.  Frankly speaking I cannot say enough praise about the entire experience.  I wish I had my test results......waiting is so difficult.
Worth every penny I spent.


----------



## lupotranscribes (Feb 17, 2009)

*Auditor certificate*

Can you do these even if you are an apprentice.  I am trying to get a job but with the economy it is not really working very well, so I am a transcriptionist going on almost 10 years now.  I really would like to do auditing along those lines.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  

thanks, 

Teri Lupo, CPC-A


----------

